# Royal Cinque Ports - Kent Links Tour



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2017)

Ok, it's time to part with some cash. The total cost  including food, of a day in the sunshine at the seaside is Â£70 this year. I'm happy to take either full payment or a Â£40 deposit. If you need my bank details just let me know and if you make a payment please make sure you include your forum name on the payment reference. Food will be sorted later. 

This is a great course and a wonderful warm up for the delights of those staying on to play Royal St George's 

The last list I had is below, plenty of spaces still so just add your names, any questions please ask


Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Blundell
Hooker
Swingalot


----------



## PieMan (Oct 18, 2017)

Cheers Chris. Blundell is out unfortunately.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Cheers Chris. Blundell is out unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, I wanted to find out about playing the Grove &#128526;


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Chris,

Can i have your bank details please.

Thanks,

James


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2017)

Could do with some more deposits guys, and can take plenty more entries to this fabulous course


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2017)

If any one is interested i have a link (https://www.booking.com/s/11_6/98068cbc) for booking.com that gives a Â£15 refund (paid after the stay) on a booking made with them. it can be used another 9 times as i sent LQ the first one last night.

As part of the deal i will also get a Â£15 "reward" but as i have no interest in making money from this so i will gladly donate it all to the H4H 2018 charity.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on guys, let's get the deposits rolling in please


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 4, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Come on guys, let's get the deposits rolling in please
		
Click to expand...

Chris, send me your bank details and I will pay Cameron's and my deposit.

ta


----------



## rosecott (Nov 4, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Could do with some more deposits guys, and can take plenty more entries to this fabulous course
		
Click to expand...

See my post on the Royal St George's thread.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc
Rosecott


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc
Rosecott
2Blue

Plz PM Bank details & amount needed :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 6, 2017)

Â£80 transferred Chris.

Â£40 LQ
Â£40 Captainron

Cheers for organising:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Nov 6, 2017)

lincoln quaker said:



			Â£80 transferred chris.

Â£40 lq
Â£40 captainron

cheers for organising:thup:
		
Click to expand...

stop spending my money!!!!!!


----------



## 2blue (Nov 6, 2017)

Captainron said:



			stop spending my money!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently you're covering the Â£120 Hotel bill...  didn't you know? :rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Nov 6, 2017)

2blue said:



			Apparently you're covering the Â£120 Hotel bill...  didn't you know? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've opted for the Royal Hotel and it was Â£200 with breakfast included. Just looks a better hotel. 

He will thank me at some point I am sure


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 6, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I've opted for the Royal Hotel and it was Â£200 with breakfast included. Just looks a better hotel. 

He will thank me at some point I am sure
		
Click to expand...

I have saved you more than Â£200 in golf balls by finding them for you.

I couldn't get the one back at Wallasey however as you hit 500 yards to the right on the beach


----------



## 2blue (Nov 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have saved you more than Â£200 in golf balls by finding them for you.

I couldn't get the one back at Wallasey however as you hit 500 yards to the right on the beach 

Click to expand...

I guess someone at some stage will warn the Channel traffic that heâ€™s in the area. ðŸ˜³


----------



## 2blue (Nov 6, 2017)

Payment details please Chrisd :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 8, 2017)

If Dando's link has run out theres another HERE https://www.booking.com/s/43_8/5631cbaf

Â£15 refunded


----------



## 2blue (Nov 8, 2017)

Â£40 winging its way Chris :thup:


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 9, 2017)

Relatively new to the forum as well as Links golf, having played for the first time on them this year... but have fallen for Links golf.

Very interested in doing all 3 days of the tour if places still available... please let me know if ok and I'll send deposits this weekend. Understand I am late to the party if not possible. 

Will duplicate message in all 3 threads so can get responses from each.

Thanks.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc
Rosecott
2Blue
94tegsi


----------



## Trojan615 (Nov 14, 2017)

Please remove me, now working away that week . Apologies And also Lee Nixon


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc
Rosecott
2Blue
94tegsi

I will try and post up, who's paid and how much, over the week end. Still room for more!


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2017)

for those still needing to book a hotel, there is a groupon deal running at the moment for the Clarendon Hotel.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 7, 2017)

Sad news that last week RCP was victim of vandals with a fairway and green (Assume the 1st, which runs alongside the access road/track) being driven over many times by joy riders. It was in the local press and I have seen a picture on FB and it looked pretty bad.

Just a shame they did not run into one of the bunkers, as based on how deep they are that would have seriously hurt the little scumbags.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Sad news that last week RCP was victim of vandals with a fairway and green (Assume the 1st, which runs alongside the access road/track) being driven over many times by joy riders. It was in the local press and I have seen a picture on FB and it looked pretty bad.

Just a shame they did not run into one of the bunkers, as based on how deep they are that would have seriously hurt the little scumbags.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that news too. Can't think what gets into their heads. I expect the course will still be it's super duper self by the date of our meet


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 7, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I saw that news too. Can't think what gets into their heads. I expect the course will still be it's super duper self by the date of our meet
		
Click to expand...

Yep it will recover very quickly no doubt, especially with the standard of green keepers I'm sure a club like that employs. I'm afraid idiots like that don't have much in their heads to start with, so pretty easy for stupid thoughts/ideas to get in. 

Looking forward to the trip, you ordered the same weather as last time


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thought I was signed up for the day. Can you add my name? 

Cheers! :thup:


chrisd said:



			Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc
Rosecott
2Blue
94tegsi

I will try and post up, who's paid and how much, over the week end. Still room for more!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc
Rosecott
2Blue
94tegsi
Radbourne2010


----------



## User2021 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi Chris

Been speaking to Mark ( radbourne2010) about this today.

I am down for Royal St Georges, so if space would love to do Royal cinque Ports as well please

cheers

Jon


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Hi Chris

Been speaking to Mark ( radbourne2010) about this today.

I am down for Royal St Georges, so if space would love to do Royal cinque Ports as well please

cheers

Jon
		
Click to expand...

I shall put your name down, good to have you with us


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2017)

]Chrisd
Dando
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Badger
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron
LQ
Paddyc
Rosecott
2Blue
94tegsi
Radbourne2010
Jobr1850


----------



## User2021 (Dec 10, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I shall put your name down, good to have you with us
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, let me know when you need the payment.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando.                      PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.        PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
LQ.                             PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Paddyc
Rosecott.                  
2Blue
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Radbourne2010
Jobr1850

As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly

I'm happy to take some more entries and deposits or payments in full.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd
Dando.                      PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.        PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
LQ.                             PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Paddyc
Rosecott.                  
2Blue.                       PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Radbourne2010
Jobr1850

As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly

I'm happy to take some more entries and deposits or payments in full.

Cheers 2Blue !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Dec 17, 2017)

Chris can you PM me bank or PP details please and I will send the deposit over.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Chris can you PM me bank or PP details please and I will send the deposit over.
		
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Chris, just paid this in full. Last three digits are 904. 
Have a great Christmas!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2018)

chrisd said:





chrisd said:



			Chrisd
Dando.                      PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.        PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
LQ.                             PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Paddyc
Rosecott.                  
2Blue.                       PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Radbourne2010
Jobr1850

As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly

I'm happy to take some more entries and deposits or payments in full.

Cheers 2Blue !
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else for this great course?

Please get the final deposits rolling in
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Anyone else for this great course?

Please get the final deposits rolling in
		
Click to expand...

Chris,

Will do captainron and my final payment Monday. 

Whatâ€™s the food option. Is it breakfast or meal after play?

Ta


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Chris,

Will do captainron and my final payment Monday. 

Whatâ€™s the food option. Is it breakfast or meal after play?

Ta
		
Click to expand...

The food was a 2 course meal after playing. They gave so many choices that we whittled it down to 3 mains and 3 puds and I just collated everyone's choices - guess I shall do the same in a week or 2. Given how many stay over in hotels breakfast wasn't required by many


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 6, 2018)

Gonna have to scrub myself from the list Iâ€™m afraid, Work shift pattern has been changed and have had to use most of my leave for prearranged summer hols.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Gonna have to scrub myself from the list Iâ€™m afraid, Work shift pattern has been changed and have had to use most of my leave for prearranged summer hols.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2018)

Â£60 sent

Â£30 captainron 
Â£30 LQ

cheers for organising.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Â£60 sent

Â£30 captainron 
Â£30 LQ

cheers for organising.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sending


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Chris. 

I paid in full back end of November

Thanks 



chrisd said:





chrisd said:



			Anyone else for this great course?

Please get the final deposits rolling in
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Chris

Â£70 sent - thanks Jon


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Hi Chris

Â£70 sent - thanks Jon
		
Click to expand...

Many Thanks


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi guys, just an update. I've got 24 places available so we still have space for a few more at this fantastic course. I've to send a deposit shortly so if you haven't paid the deposit or the full amount please do so very soon. I've slightly delayed the 1st tee offs to allow those who are staying in b&b locally a bit more time in the morning. 

I've talked to RCP about the food arrangements and will post up shortly what their doing for us but if anyone wants a breakfast they start serving at 8am but this is not in the deal and you will have to pay extra. 

It would be great to fill the last few spots and RCP have assured me that the weather will be balmy and sunny with temperatures of 65 degrees (not bad for February)


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2018)

I have negotiated the food option with RCP and they have kindly agreed to do a carvery followed by a dessert. 

If anyone requires a vegetarian option this will be needed to be sorted in advance so please let me know asap if you can


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2018)

Can you send me payment details please Chris and confirm what I've paid already, if anything?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Can you send me payment details please Chris and confirm what I've paid already, if anything?
		
Click to expand...

I'll check payments tomorrow and update, if you haven't Robin I'll pm my details


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I have negotiated the food option with RCP and they have kindly agreed to do a carvery followed by a dessert. 

If anyone requires a vegetarian option this will be needed to be sorted in advance so please let me know asap if you can
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Chris.

carvery option is excellent.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I have negotiated the food option with RCP and they have kindly agreed to do a carvery followed by a dessert. 

If anyone requires a vegetarian option this will be needed to be sorted in advance so please let me know asap if you can
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, thanks again for organising


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I have negotiated the food option with RCP and they have kindly agreed to do a carvery followed by a dessert. 

If anyone requires a vegetarian option this will be needed to be sorted in advance so please let me know asap if you can
		
Click to expand...

You dark horse. Cheers mate


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I have negotiated the food option with RCP and they have kindly agreed to do a carvery followed by a dessert. 

If anyone requires a vegetarian option this will be needed to be sorted in advance so please let me know asap if you can
		
Click to expand...

Oooh...  lovely...  with Yarkshires I presume!!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2018)

2blue said:



			Oooh...  lovely...  with Yarkshires I presume!! 

Click to expand...

There'll be trouble if there isn't &#129315;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			There'll be trouble if there isn't ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Balance of Â£30 just sent ...  545 A/c.  Thanks for organising, looking forward to it


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2018)

Chrisd
Dando.                      PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.        PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL

As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly

I'm happy to take some more entries and deposits or payments in full.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 23, 2018)

Very jealous folks.
I'll be on this with RSG in 2019 if the forum returns. Had an absolute belter last year and met some top people.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 24, 2018)

What date is this please? I couldn't find it reading through the thread. I'm only in Ramsgate and might be able to  fill a space if any are still available.


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			What date is this please? I couldn't find it reading through the thread. I'm only in Ramsgate and might be able to  fill a space if any are still available.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re doing Princes on Sunday 25th, RCP 26th & RSG 27th February.


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2018)

Chris,
I've just paid the balance.
Dando


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			What date is this please? I couldn't find it reading through the thread. I'm only in Ramsgate and might be able to  fill a space if any are still available.
		
Click to expand...


Date as Fish has said, yes there is space and you'll be very welcome


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks Chris. I'd love to join in on this one. If you let me know your bank details I can send you payment tomorrow. 
Paul


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			Thanks Chris. I'd love to join in on this one. If you let me know your bank details I can send you payment tomorrow. 
Paul
		
Click to expand...

Good man, pm sent


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks. I'm golfing early in the morning so I'll do it as soon as i get in


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2018)

Chrisd
Dando.                      PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.        PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.     


As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly

I'm happy to take some more entries and deposits or payments in full


----------



## 2blue (Jan 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Chrisd
Dando.                      PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.        PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.     


As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly

I'm happy to take some more entries and deposits or payments in full
		
Click to expand...

You should have received my Â£30 balance Chris. A/c ending ... 545


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 25, 2018)

All paid Chris.
Are there any other spaces? I have a mate who played in a forum event at Chart Hills a couple of years ago on one of Sandy's dooos I think. He may be interested and I'm seeing him tomorrow so could ask then.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 25, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			All paid Chris.
Are there any other spaces? I have a mate who played in a forum event at Chart Hills a couple of years ago on one of Sandy's dooos I think. He may be interested and I'm seeing him tomorrow so could ask then.
		
Click to expand...

I should read back through the posts......... I now see there are spaces..
I'll ask him and get back to you!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			I should read back through the posts......... I now see there are spaces..
I'll ask him and get back to you!
		
Click to expand...

Please do


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Please do
		
Click to expand...

My mate is fine for this Chris so I'll put his money in your account in an hour or so. His name is Jon. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2018)

I sent the full amount on 23rd, I did reference it, my last 3 account numbers are 267.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 29, 2018)

All paid Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			All paid Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			I sent the full amount on 23rd, I did reference it, my last 3 account numbers are 267.
		
Click to expand...

As soon as I pick it up I'll mark you as paid


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2018)

Chrisd
Dando.                      PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.        PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
PieMan
Hooker
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.     
Jon

As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly

I'm happy to take some more entries and deposits or payments in full


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry buddy I have to withdraw. Clear inbox please mate


----------



## paddyc (Jan 30, 2018)

Just sent full payment to you Chris. Thanks for organising mate. Look forward to seeing you.

Pat


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2018)

2blue said:



			You should have received my Â£30 balance Chris. A/c ending ... 545
		
Click to expand...

Think you may have missed this :whoo::thup:
Only a few weeks to go now....  getting excited :cheers: 
Thanks for organising it :thup:


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 1, 2018)

Â£30 balance sent! 

Cheers


----------



## Hooker (Feb 4, 2018)

Paid 70 pounds Chris, can't remember if I paid a deposit apologies if I didn't.

Thanks


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2018)

Latest update guys


Chrisd.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish.                         PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
PieMan.                   PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Hooker.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jon. (Moquillo)       PAID Â£70 IN FULL

As usual with Nationwide I've a couple of payments with no reference as to who they are from so if your not listed as paid, but have done so, please pm the last 3 digits of your account number so I can be sure I've accounted correctly


----------



## DRW (Feb 5, 2018)

Chris, don't know if I would be welcome but would there be space as it looks like my work is going quiet ?  If no room or to late, no worries hopefully will make it next year.

Need to check with Joanne if she can cover the phone/stay down sunday/get back after RCP. Whats the timings ? (hope your ordering better weather this year, I saw the pictures for last year ? )


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Chris, don't know if I would be welcome but would there be space as it looks like my work is going quiet ?  If no room or to late, no worries hopefully will make it next year.

Need to check with Joanne if she can cover the phone/stay down sunday/get back after RCP. Whats the timings ? (hope your ordering better weather this year, I saw the pictures for last year ? )
		
Click to expand...

Im sure I could squeeze you in Darren. The weather is down to others  ........ ask BIM  I'm sure he was responsible for cocking the weather up last year, but don't tell him I said so &#129315;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 5, 2018)

How many are staying local, specifically in the Kings Head?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 5, 2018)

I am Sunday & Monday nights :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

PieMan said:



			How many are staying local, specifically in the Kings Head?
		
Click to expand...

Sunday & Monday night :cheers:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Sunday & Monday night :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Don't get too excited Sunday night then and don't overdo it! You were asleep around 8.30pm on Monday last year!!  

Cool - should be a good crowd again then.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2018)

kings head sunday & monday for me also.  (reminds me i need to phone them and ask for a room in the guesthouse, that staircase in the pub was not designed with me in mind !)


----------



## PieMan (Feb 5, 2018)

Badger said:



			kings head sunday & monday for me also.  (reminds me i need to phone them and ask for a room in the guesthouse, that staircase in the pub was not designed with me in mind !)
		
Click to expand...

If need be you can swap rooms with me (room booked for Paul Little). I don't mind which room I have.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 5, 2018)

PieMan said:



			How many are staying local, specifically in the Kings Head?
		
Click to expand...

Monday night


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2018)

Glynn and I are in the Royal Hotel for Sunday and Monday nights. It's right on the beach front in Deal


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Glynn and I are in the Royal Hotel for Sunday and Monday nights. It's right on the beach front in Deal
		
Click to expand...

So's the Kings Head..


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			So's the Kings Head..
		
Click to expand...

No, you told me it would only be suitable for vertically challenged folk. Are you also planning on getting dinner arrangements sorted out for this? 

You could start a poll


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm in the King's head as well.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2018)

Dando said:



			I'm in the King's head as well.
		
Click to expand...

Staying there or just where your golf balls will land?  &#128513;


----------



## PieMan (Feb 5, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Glynn and I are in the Royal Hotel for Sunday and Monday nights. It's right on the beach front in Deal
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, where Richart and LiverpoolPhil usually stay! You'll probably be given their room - try not to have too many nightmares imagining what those two got up to in that bed!! 

You'll be drinking in the Kings Head though with us - Fish will be expecting it!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Ah yes, where Richart and LiverpoolPhil usually stay! You'll probably be given their room - try not to have too many nightmares imagining what those two got up to in that bed!! 

You'll be drinking in the Kings Head though with us - Fish will be expecting it!!

Click to expand...

Curly black hairs in the double bed


----------



## rosecott (Feb 5, 2018)

When I booked the King's Head, I was unaware of the roughness of the clientele.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2018)

rosecott said:



			When I booked the King's Head, I was unaware of the roughness of the clientele.
		
Click to expand...

There are people coming from north of Watford what can you expect ?  &#128514;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Im sure I could squeeze you in Darren. The weather is down to others  ........ *ask BIM  I'm sure he was responsible for cocking the weather up last year,* but don't tell him I said so &#34253;
		
Click to expand...

If we could only get your memory to work; I wasn't there last year courtesy of Mrs. BiM's intervention.  I'll get you a bigger SD card and slip it in the slot that the camera left when we meet.........


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			If we could only get your memory to work; I wasn't there last year courtesy of Mrs. BiM's intervention.  I'll get you a bigger SD card and slip it in the slot that the camera left when we meet.........
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm eeeeeerrrrr got it ....... sorted the bad weather cos you couldn't play? &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sunday & Monday :cheers:



PieMan said:



			How many are staying local, specifically in the Kings Head?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 6, 2018)

Saturday - Monday... Don't like too early a start on Sunday's so thought I'd get down in good time! :lol:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 6, 2018)

chrisd said:



			There are people coming from north of Watford what can you expect ?  &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Where's Watford??


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Ah yes, where Richart and LiverpoolPhil usually stay! You'll probably be given their room - try not to have too many nightmares imagining what those two got up to in that bed!! 

You'll be drinking in the Kings Head though with us - Fish will be expecting it!!

Click to expand...

Nothing that you and Blundell wouldn't have been getting up to.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2018)

2blue said:



			Where's Watford?? 

Click to expand...

Up north&#128513;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2018)

Latest update guys


Chrisd.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish.                         PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Anotherdouble.      PAID. Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
PieMan.                   PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Hooker.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jon. (Moquillo)       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Darren Williams


All details will be posted up soon


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2018)

richart said:



			Nothing that you and Blundell wouldn't have been getting up to.

Click to expand...

We've been the perfect guests; pillars of society on our trips there!! &#128514;


----------



## Captainron (Feb 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Ah yes, where Richart and LiverpoolPhil usually stay! You'll probably be given their room - try not to have too many nightmares imagining what those two got up to in that bed!! 

You'll be drinking in the Kings Head though with us - Fish will be expecting hit!!

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m trying not to throw up here ðŸ¤¢


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			We've been the perfect guests; *pillars* of society on our trips there!! &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

I think it's spelt pillocks............


----------



## PieMan (Feb 7, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think it's spelt pillocks............ 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; well one of us was a pillock!! &#128521;&#128512;


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2018)

Chris, are there any spaces left on this as my 2 friends who are playing rsg are probably coming down on the Monday now and staying over.
if not then Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll get a game somewhere then join us in the evening


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2018)

Dando said:



			Chris, are there any spaces left on this as my 2 friends who are playing rsg are probably coming down on the Monday now and staying over.
if not then Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll get a game somewhere then join us in the evening
		
Click to expand...

I'll  contact RCP tomorrow and try and sort it for you, will let you know


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'll  contact RCP tomorrow and try and sort it for you, will let you know
		
Click to expand...

Chris don't forget I am not there, as you still have me down. One of James mates can use mine so you only need one more.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Chris don't forget I am not there, as you still have me down. One of James mates can use mine so you only need one more.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris, also im not getting any redpnse from Medwayjon so pretty safe bet. I'm going to pay the deposit to RCP  and I'll do your refund too 
 Chris - sorry it's taken a while but life's been really hectic !


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Chris, also im not getting any redpnse from Medwayjon so pretty safe bet. I'm going to pay the deposit to RCP  and I'll do your refund too 
 Chris - sorry it's taken a while but life's been really hectic !
		
Click to expand...

Hey mate not a prob. Relax


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2018)

Latest update guys


Chrisd.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando +1
Dando +2
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
medwayjon
Blue in Munich.      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish.                         PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
PieMan.                   PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Hooker.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jon. (Moquillo)       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Darren Williams


All details will be posted up soon


----------



## DRW (Feb 8, 2018)

Hopefully you have received the payment the wife made a couple of days ago. No rush, just let us know if you haven't.

Thanks again, really looking forward to the two days out in kent.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2018)

Latest update guys


Chrisd.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando +1
Dando +2
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Blue in Munich.      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish.                         PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
PieMan.                   PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Hooker.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Radbourne2010.     Paid Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                Paid Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jon. (Moquillo)       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Darren Williams.     PAID Â£70 IN FULL


All details will be posted up soon


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

Latest update guys


Chrisd.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Blue in Munich.       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish.                          PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
PieMan.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Hooker.                     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Swingalot
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc.                     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Radbourne2010.     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                PAID Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jon. (Moquillo)       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Darren Williams.     PAID Â£70 IN FULL


All details will be posted up soon

STILL ROOM FOR 1 OR 2 MORE BUT YOU NEED TO BE QUICK !


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2018)

Is this on Monday 26th Chris???? What are the timings? Sorry itâ€™s probably in the thread, but Iâ€™ve not seen it. Let me know I might be up for it


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

Ok guys 

Tee offs on Monday 26th February. Total cost Â£70 for anyone still owing. 

Please, if you haven't been there before allow enough time to travel and set your sat nav. 

After play it's a 2 course meal, a carvery and a pudding 

I'd be grateful is there's someone who'd volunteer to check the cards and I'm thinking Â£5 each for a 1st, 2nd 3rd place pot, decided on countback if necessary. They are strict about the dining room dress code so PLEASE do read it on their website and it does include for proper shoes. 

Any questions please ask in good time.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ok guys 

Tee offs on Monday 26th February. Total cost Â£70 for anyone still owing. 

Please, if you haven't been there before allow enough time to travel and set your sat nav. 

After play it's a 2 course meal, a carvery and a pudding 

I'd be grateful is there's someone who'd volunteer to check the cards and I'm thinking Â£5 each for a 1st, 2nd 3rd place pot, decided on countback if necessary. They are strict about the dining room dress code so PLEASE do read it on their website and it does include for proper shoes. 

Any questions please ask in good time.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - really looking forward to this; first game in about 4 months!!ne:

I'll give you a hand with the cards :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Excellent - really looking forward to this; first game in about 4 months!!ne:

I'll give you a hand with the cards :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2018)

for the purposes of clarity and the avoidance of doubt here is the wording from the RCP Site regarding dress code

Dress Code
On The Course
Golfers must wear a collared, polo, or roll neck shirt, which should be tucked in at all times, except when specifically designed to be worn on the outside. 

Ladies are permitted to wear a sleeveless top, provided it has a collar.

Trousers and shorts must be tailored. Denim material is not permitted. 

For gentlemen, shorts must be accompanied by the wearing of knee length socks.

Golf shoes must be worn.

In The Clubhouse
Golfers are expected to change from wet or soiled clothing. In the casual lounge, gentlemen must wear a collared, polo, or roll neck shirt, which should be tucked in at all times, except when specifically designed to be worn on the outside. 

Ladies are permitted to wear sleeveless and/or collarless tops in the style of smart daywear.

Trousers and shorts must be tailored. Denim material is not permitted. For gentlemen, shorts must be accompanied by the wearing of knee length socks.

Gentlemen should wear smart shoes. Ladies should wear smart
shoes or sandals. Trainers are not permitted.

Gentlemen are required to wear a blazer with a tie or roll neck
shirt in the Jack Aisher Room and Dining Room, after 11.00am.
Ladies should dress in smart daywear - golf attire is not permitted.

Golf shoes and waterproofs are not permitted upstairs in the
Clubhouse or the Dining Room.

The wearing of headwear is not permitted in the Clubhouse,
except for religious headwear.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2018)

Are we in the dining room?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2018)

therod said:



			Are we in the dining room?
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope so. Dress nice


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Let's hope so. Dress nice
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll buy something specially


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

therod said:



			Are we in the dining room?
		
Click to expand...

We are 

You're down to Burger King!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			We are 

You're down to Burger King!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s for the best shall I bring you back a whopper?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2018)

therod said:



			Itâ€™s for the best shall I bring you back a whopper?
		
Click to expand...

It'll make a change from telling them.......


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 15, 2018)

Just sent money over Chris. Looking forward to the day :thup:


----------



## User2021 (Feb 15, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ok guys 

Tee offs on Monday 26th February. Total cost Â£70 for anyone still owing. 

Please, if you haven't been there before allow enough time to travel and set your sat nav. 

After play it's a 2 course meal, a carvery and a pudding 

I'd be grateful is there's someone who'd volunteer to check the cards and I'm thinking Â£5 each for a 1st, 2nd 3rd place pot, decided on countback if necessary. They are strict about the dining room dress code so PLEASE do read it on their website and it does include for proper shoes. 

Any questions please ask in good time.
		
Click to expand...


What time we starting Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

First tee off 8.40 last 9.40 IN 10 minute intervals. Any preferences please let me know


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Just sent money over Chris. Looking forward to the day :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

therod said:



			Itâ€™s for the best shall I bring you back a whopper?
		
Click to expand...

As BIM says ðŸ˜‚

It'll be the only whopper you'll have handled in ages


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Chris

Glynn and I are volunteering to go off in the first group


----------



## PieMan (Feb 16, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Hi Chris

Glynn and I are volunteering to go off in the first group
		
Click to expand...

Very brave! :thup:

Actually Chris, if I'm helping with the cards, probably best that I go out in one of the early groups too.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			First tee off 8.40 last 9.40 IN 10 minute intervals. Any preferences please let me know
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris

I am only about 90mins away, so happy to go with any tee time and fit in around others.


----------



## DRW (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm staying in Canterbury with the wife, so happy to go out early or mid or last, what helps you out or works.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks guys, I shall work out groups etc soon nut I'm hoping Wookie and Blue in Munich and I will soon come up with a master plan so that those doing more than one meet get to play with some different forum members during the tour 

So, who doesn't want to play with us 3?


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 16, 2018)

Later tee time would be good as Iâ€™m driving down on Monday morning.

Cannot wait! 



chrisd said:



			Thanks guys, I shall work out groups etc soon nut I'm hoping Wookie and Blue in Munich and I will soon come up with a master plan so that those doing more than one meet get to play with some different forum members during the tour 

So, who doesn't want to play with us 3?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2018)

Latest update guys


Chrisd.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Dando.                      PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Mikejohnchapman  PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Blue in Munich.       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Fish.                          PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Badger.                     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
PieMan.                    PAID Â£40 DEPOSIT
Hooker.                     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Swingalot.                PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Captainron.              PAID Â£70 IN FULL
LQ.                             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Paddyc.                     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Rosecott.                 PAID IN FULL
2Blue.                       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
94tegsi.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Radbourne2010.     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jobr1850.                PAID Â£70  IN FULL
Chris3081.               PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Wookie.                    PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Moquillo19.             PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Jon. (Moquillo)       PAID Â£70 IN FULL
Darren Williams.     PAID Â£70 IN FULL
The Rod.                  PAID Â£70 IN FULL

All details will be posted up soon


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2018)

In true forum tradition I've got my pet to do the draw for the RCP meet. Croc, my pet alligator, drew the following knowing that we are trying to mix up players over the 3 days. I hope everyone is ok with the groups. 

8.40. 
Lincoln Q, Captain Ron, Chrisd, 2 Blue

8.50 
Mike Chapman, 94Tegsi, Jobr1850 

9.00 
Blue in Munich, Pieman, Radbourne, Badger

9.10
Rosecott, Darren Williams, Moquillo, Jon 

9.20 
Hooker, Paddyc, Dando, Wookie 

9.30 
Swingalot, Fish, The rod, Chris3081 

We will play a Stableford comp off full handicap and if everyone pays in Â£5 I will give Â£60 to the winner, Â£35 to the 2nd and Â£20 to the 3rd place - countback will used if necessary. Mike Chapman has kindly agreed to do the cards after so please get them to him as soon as possible.  

Please have a good look at the RCP web site and be sure to follow their dress code and rules, they are a very laid back club when you're there but the rules are the rules

Any questions please ask.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice work Chris.

Now can you get RCP to make sure the heating is turned up a notch.

-8 windchill is going to be really fun


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice work Chris.

Now can you get RCP to make sure the heating is turned up a notch.

-8 windchill is going to be really fun 

Click to expand...

The only other option left when I booked was "peeing down like it's going out of fashion" we chose that last year  and, to be fair,  they did over egg it a bit, but I'd rather have  option 5 "isn't it a tad on the chilly side" if you don't mind. &#128513;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2018)

I've chatted to RCP staff about the weather and the fact that it looks like RSG are likely to be closed. RCP policy is that they stay on main greens all the year round and will guarantee that. They get a lot of trade when RSG  is closed for weather problems. However, they are aware this is a 3 day meet and RSG being closed gives us a logistical problem with people staying over etc etc

They are going to chat their end and see what solution they can offer, especially if Princes closes too, although they dont think that will happen. I am due to speak with them again tomorrow to see where we are at. 

So, no real answer yet but hopefully we'll know more tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've chatted to RCP staff about the weather and the fact that it looks like RSG are likely to be closed. RCP policy is that they stay on main greens all the year round and will guarantee that. They get a lot of trade when RSG  is closed for weather problems. However, they are aware this is a 3 day meet and RSG being closed gives us a logistical problem with people staying over etc etc

They are going to chat their end and see what solution they can offer, especially if Princes closes too, although they dont think that will happen. I am due to speak with them again tomorrow to see where we are at. 

So, no real answer yet but hopefully we'll know more tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I've just phoned Princes; they have no plans to shut on Sunday so that shouldn't be an issue.  I also asked about Tuesday to give us another option; they have plenty of availability and the deal would be Â£160 per 4 ball including either lunch or breakfast (which would be as a group, not an either/or individual option).  I'd imagine that they would honour Â£40 per head if we had sufficient but weren't complete 4's as they offered for the Sunday booking.  They said they could include the Himalayas loop on the Tuesday so if we went any of Sunday's attendees would see 9 new holes.  Food for thought if RSG falls through.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2018)

Appreciate all the efforts being made by the 3 organisers - top work guys.

I'm going to just enjoy being away from home for 2 days and 1 night!! So what if it's cold!

Will obviously be gutted if RSG falls through but happy with whatever we come up with whilst down there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

Walmer & Kingsdown was mentioned as a potential alternative.  The good news is it's Â£80 per four ball in the winter, the not so good news is that is for rigid 4's only although I'd hope cash on the day would get a kind response if we had numbers under a straight 4, the bad news is that they are struggling to accommodate us until 12.30 ish at the earliest.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

London Club, as Dando mentioned it; Â£80 per head if there is availability before midday, Â£70 after midday (from the website, I haven't contacted them).  Personally I feel that there are better deals to be had at Princes or RCP, especially as it's a links tour, but I throw it open for consideration or observations.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've just phoned Princes; they have no plans to shut on Sunday so that shouldn't be an issue.  I also asked about Tuesday to give us another option; they have plenty of availability and the deal would be Â£160 per 4 ball including either lunch or breakfast (which would be as a group, not an either/or individual option).  I'd imagine that they would honour Â£40 per head if we had sufficient but weren't complete 4's as they offered for the Sunday booking.  They said they could include the Himalayas loop on the Tuesday so if we went any of Sunday's attendees would see 9 new holes.  Food for thought if RSG falls through.
		
Click to expand...

Happy with any of the options given if RSG falls through, so at least it looks like all wont be in vein. Good work gents.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2018)

Iâ€™d be happy returning to either princes or rcp and as my 2 guests havenâ€™t played either of them so Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll be ok


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2018)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™d be happy returning to either princes or rcp and as my 2 guests havenâ€™t played either of them so Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll be ok
		
Click to expand...

You're guests aren't down to play RCP?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for your efforts Chris...  what ever happens....  'I do like to be beside the seaside...  I do......' see you soon :whoo:


----------



## Hooker (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Chris, appreciate everything you are doing. (Even though you manage to bugger up the weather again )


----------



## DRW (Feb 22, 2018)

I am quite happy to travel down and play, provided we are not on temps which they have said there are not going to be.

Happy days, will wrap up warm!

Thanks Chrisd,wookie and BIM for all your efforts, really appreciated.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok,  ive been talking to RCP this morning. 

The course will be open and we will definitely be on main greens. They are saying that being on the coast, and there being forecast a breeze, the low ground temperature may not be as bad as we think. As I've paid the deposit and they will be open they, understandably in my opinion, won't refund money unless they close the course. 

I would be grateful if anyone intending NOT to play would be good enough to let me know as soon as possible as I need to let them know for the catering. 

If anyone has any queries please ask away


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ok,  ive been talking to RCP this morning. 

The course will be open and we will definitely be on main greens. They are saying that being on the coast, and there being forecast a breeze, the low ground temperature may not be as bad as we think. As I've paid the deposit and they will be open they, understandably in my opinion, won't refund money unless they close the course. 

I would be grateful if anyone intending NOT to play would be good enough to let me know as soon as possible as I need to let them know for the catering. 

If anyone has any queries please ask away
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Chris! Cannot wait to play and quite perversely looking forward to playing in the sub zero temperature! I can think of worse places than the RCP clubhouse and Kings Head to defrost afterwards!!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 22, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Nice one Chris! Cannot wait to play and quite *perversely looking forward to playing in the sub zero temperature!* I can think of worse places than the RCP clubhouse and Kings Head to defrost afterwards!! 

Click to expand...

OK then, do you fancy a deck-chair sellers job this Summer in Cleethorpes ......  & there's certainly lots of those *worse-places* to defrost in afterwards....


----------



## User20205 (Feb 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ok,  ive been talking to RCP this morning. 

The course will be open and we will definitely be on main greens. They are saying that being on the coast, and there being forecast a breeze, the low ground temperature may not be as bad as we think. As I've paid the deposit and they will be open they, understandably in my opinion, won't refund money unless they close the course. 

I would be grateful if anyone intending NOT to play would be good enough to let me know as soon as possible as I need to let them know for the catering. 

If anyone has any queries please ask away
		
Click to expand...

i'll be there Chris :thup: good news I know


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

I've  checked with RCP and unfortunately they can't accommodate us on the Tuesday before about 1pm which, for those travelling, would be too late I reckon so I haven't assumed this is a starter.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

therod said:



			i'll be there Chris :thup: good news I know 

Click to expand...

Best news ever Nick

(The news only seems to get worse by the minute)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've  checked with RCP and unfortunately they can't accommodate us on the Tuesday before about 1pm which, for those travelling, would be too late I reckon so I haven't assumed this is a starter.
		
Click to expand...

Princes reckoned they could Chris and earlier than 1pm. Can I have expressions of interest if RSG is closed and Iâ€™ll make further enquiries.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Princes reckoned they could Chris and earlier than 1pm. Can I have expressions of interest if RSG is closed and Iâ€™ll make further enquiries.
		
Click to expand...


Yes please on the Tuesday mate, if RSG doesn't happen, then if we can get a game within reasonable distance perfect


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Princes reckoned they could Chris and earlier than 1pm. Can I have expressions of interest if RSG is closed and Iâ€™ll make further enquiries.
		
Click to expand...

If RSG is closed then yes please to Princes Rich. Why go home if there's the opportunity to play golf!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

PieMan said:



			If RSG is closed then yes please to Princes Rich. Why go home if there's the opportunity to play golf!! 

Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s warm? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## rosecott (Feb 22, 2018)

Count me in for golf on Monday and Tuesday wherever we end up. I'm booked into King's Head and can't get out of it even if I wanted to. I will also be in for curry on Sunday evening.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Because itâ€™s warm?
		
Click to expand...

No warmth from Mrs PieMan!!!


----------



## Badger (Feb 22, 2018)

i'm happy to play at Princes on the Tuesday if RSG closed, better than being at work that's for sure.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes Richard I'd be up for the Tues a Princes again if necessary.....  good to see Jim is tuned in...  info over-load for me


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2018)

Princes for me on the Tuesday if RSG is closed, even better if we can play the newly reported 9 holes. 

Any idea of tee times, can be nearly 5 hours back for me or worse if I catch bad traffic.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 22, 2018)

Yep Iâ€™ll give Princes a go on Tuesday, sounds like a better plan than going to work.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2018)

Bought a snood and some new winter mitts today!!! Itâ€™s gonna be a bit fresh


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2018)

Might need a shovel :mmm:

[video]https://t.co/dIu8cRrKMV[/video]


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			Might need a shovel :mmm:

[video]https://t.co/dIu8cRrKMV[/video]

View attachment 24505

Click to expand...

Yet the local forecast only shows the possibility of light snow flurries in the early hours of Tuesday


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks like itâ€™s gonna snow mon night. You fellas might be snowed into the kings head! Iâ€™ve seen the shining


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

I had to do a redraw with a few drop outs so it's now 

8.40 Mike Chapman, Dando, Jobr1850, Darren Williams 

8.50 Chrisd, 2Blue, 94Tegsi,Therod

9.00 Blue in Munich, Radbourne, Badger, Pieman 

9.10 Rosecott, Hooker, Moquillo, Jon 

9.20 Swingalot, Fish, Paddyc, Wookie


----------



## User2021 (Feb 23, 2018)

I best leave home super early Monday morning


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi, just to confirm food, I assume that is lunch after the game in the dining room, therefore jacket and tie required?

Ta


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thatâ€™s sweet Chris, re-drawing so you can play with me. Iâ€™m touched !


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2018)

Great, 3 new people Iâ€™ll probably only see on the tee and green


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

Dando said:



			Great, 3 new people Iâ€™ll probably only see on the tee and green
		
Click to expand...

Getting better then James, you're finding the greens now......


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

therod said:



			. Iâ€™m touched !
		
Click to expand...

Not by me you won't be ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi, just to confirm food, I assume that is lunch after the game in the dining room, therefore jacket and tie required?

Ta
		
Click to expand...

2 course carvery and yes Jacket, tie and proper shoes!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Not by me you won't be &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

If it gets really cold we might have to huddle together & share bodily warmth!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

therod said:



			If it gets really cold we might have to huddle together & share bodily warmth!!

Click to expand...

Have you been reading Scott of the Antarctic?.?

Next you'll be wondering, if we get stranded, who's best to eat first out of the group &#128549;


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			2 course carvery and yes Jacket, tie and proper shoes!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris.


What tees does everyone usually play off on forum meets, whites?


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Cheers Chris.


What tees does everyone usually play off on forum meets, whites?
		
Click to expand...

Yellows, like [mainly] all visiting societies,especially with such a spread of handicaps and some having their first links experience.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I had to do a redraw with a few drop outs so it's now 

8.40 Mike Chapman, Dando, Jobr1850, Darren Williams 

8.50 Chrisd, 2Blue, 94Tegsi,Therod

9.00 Blue in Munich, Radbourne, Badger, Pieman 

9.10 Rosecott, Hooker, Moquillo, Jon 

9.20 Swingalot, Fish, Paddyc, Wookie
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame, I was looking forward to playing with Therod, it would have been a first


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2018)

Fish said:



			That's a shame, I was looking forward to playing with Therod, it would have been a first 

Click to expand...

Nice to be in demand !! Iâ€™m sure weâ€™ve played before, years ago. Somewhere nr leatherhead started with a downhill par 4?? Smiffy & rich organised??


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2018)

therod said:



			Nice to be in demand !! Iâ€™m sure weâ€™ve played before, years ago. Somewhere nr leatherhead started with a downhill par 4?? Smiffy & rich organised??
		
Click to expand...

Tyrrells Wood?

Bloody hell, I'd forgot about that, although it was 5 years ago and I only started playing 2 years before!

Think I had a dodgy handicap those days


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Getting better then James, you're finding the greens now...... 

Click to expand...

cheeky bugger,

Iâ€™ve got no problem finding the greens itâ€™s more an issue of if I can score when I get there,


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

I've spoken to RCP this morning and sorted out the final details. Jacket and tie needed for lunch and you will need proper shoes ie no trainers, golf shoes in the dining room or bar area. Lunch is a 2 course carvery. 

If everyone is happy we'll do a Â£5 for prize money, Â£50, Â£30, Â£20 for 1st 2nd 3rd place full handicap Stableford, if anyone wants to look after collecting the money it would be helpful. Mike Chapman is kindly sorting the cards so please get them to him asap after you're  in.

 Keep fingers crossed, the ground isn't frozen there today!  I look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2018)

All sounds good Chris...  an beginning to feel Im a Polar-Explorer. Must remember to remove my crampons on entering the Services &#128540;


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 24, 2018)

I just packed.... I do wonder if I am going overboard on all the layers for 3 days... suitcase is bulging!!


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 24, 2018)

Just confirmed what I already knew at the range, my swing has deserted me again this week. This should be fun. Ha.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Just confirmed what I already knew at the range, my swing has deserted me again this week. This should be fun. Ha.
		
Click to expand...

I just need to redraw the groups then &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2018)

Sat in Campanile at Dartford Crossing, my bed for night, watching the Scots test  Engâ€™s  â€˜Grunt & Shoveâ€™ crowd.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2018)

Fish said:



			Tyrrells Wood?

Bloody hell, I'd forgot about that, although it was 5 years ago and I only started playing 2 years before!

Think I had a dodgy handicap those days 

View attachment 24507

Click to expand...

Thats an ugly bunch.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Thats an ugly bunch.
		
Click to expand...

And I got my one and only speeding ticket rushing to find the place


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 24, 2018)

I was down in Sandwich today visiting family and glad to report no frost or frozen ground yet. However, it was Baltic and the tempature is going to drop a few more degrees over the next few days so bring your long johns and hip flasks :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			I was down in Sandwich today visiting family and glad to report no frost or frozen ground yet. However, it was Baltic and the tempature is going to drop a few more degrees over the next few days so bring your long johns and hip flasks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've got hip flask replacements &#128513;


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've got hip flask replacements &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

You are the bionic man Chris. We can rebuild him!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hope you all had a good day today! A bit testing??? 
I was on the cliffs at North Foreland getting battered by a slightly stiff breeze. 
Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			Hope you all had a good day today! A bit testing??? 
I was on the cliffs at North Foreland getting battered by a slightly stiff breeze. 
Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

It was a mere summer breeze. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			It was a mere summer breeze. See you tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

But did it make you feel fine?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			But did it make you feel fine?
		
Click to expand...

I feel gooood &#128513;


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I feel gooood &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I knew that you would now...:rofl::thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow that was chilly!!! Cheers Chris, thanks for organising. It will live long in the memory


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2018)

Just back, fair old drive with the detour. Thanks to my playing partners and a good day really enjoyed it.

Wow, what can I say about the course, I absolutely loved it, I know this is plain wrong but thought it is better than RSG Some of the holes were sublime and the run offs were brilliant. Some of the fairways just made me chuckle to myself, so much fun, even when playing in the wind/snow flurries we had and me swinging slowly trying to keep it under the wind.

A course that is definitely on my revisit list, just a cracking course. Cant wait to return already.

Thanks to Chrisd for organising the meet here, greatly appreciated. Thanks.:thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 27, 2018)

Second day of Kent Trip after thawing out at Kings Head on Sunday. We thought Prince's was cold, blowy & tough. RCP blew us away even before the snow came down (it was mostly horizontal so didn't settle much). https://youtu.be/zLyCShvZFw0 

The Assistant Pro persuaded me to buy the last pair of mitts & handwarmer bags he had in the Pro Shop before I went out. I will be forever grateful to that young Pro. Despite 7 layers on top & few down below the arctic air straight off sea found it's way down my neck to prevent any semblance of a back swing or follow through from happening on any shot (inc. putting). Luckily I had my wingman in the guise of Pieman to carry me around until I kicked in on 17th to win the hole & match against BIM & Badger (who hit the shot of the day on Par 3 8th back towards the sea wall. 150 yards, 3 iron like a bullet 20 feet past the flag. Joy to behold).

Has to be noted Pieman did have some issues with equipment on the way round, losing his trolley & clubs into a bunker whilst trying to sink a 4 footer for the hole 
	

 Bloody hilarious until he missed the one back & we lost the hole  https://youtu.be/l2thtIy2ipM 

Watching a top player like Badger hitting driver to 210 yard Par 3 14th into the 35mph wind, sleet & snow covered green sort of summed up the day. Heroic & tragic in equal doses. https://youtu.be/iTcp6Co9HMY 

At least the Carvery was top notch as were the showers & clubhouse in general. Great venue, shame about the weather. Sort it out for November Chris :cheers:









Sad to miss the final day today but glad to be in the comfort & warmth of my office. No more golf until Turnberry...promise! ne:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2018)

Iâ€™ve just thawed out. Glad I came back yesterday, sounds like a nightmare today  

Nic pics. Whose that handsome chap in the mustard trews & blue hat. Swings a bit flat tho


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2018)

Oi Radbourne, it was me who carried you round RCP not Pieman and I've still got the sore back to show for it !! (If you do edit the post, leave the bit in about "watching a quality player like Badger" though)

Not long home after a difficult four hour plus drive which should take 90 mins, hope the boys with further to travel get home safe and sound.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 27, 2018)

Just got home. Pooped.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry Steve, got mixed up. Quality golf considering you we're carrying me around & chasing that trolley all over Cinque Ports :rofl:



Badger said:



			Oi Radbourne, it was me who carried you round RCP not Pieman and I've still got the sore back to show for it !! (If you do edit the post, leave the bit in about "watching a quality player like Badger" though)

Not long home after a difficult four hour plus drive which should take 90 mins, hope the boys with further to travel get home safe and sound.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2018)

RCP is a difficult course in the middle of summer with a warm breeze blowing from the south west, so what clown ordered 30 mph freezing winds and snow showers from the east!  Oh me I guess &#128547; sorry guys! Still I was told not to order the biblical rain we had last year &#128513;

Good to play with Martin and Dave (2blue & 94 Tegsi) for the first time, and The Rod again - different coloured Sharpie this time but no one hit through us like last time we played together soit never got used. 

Cheers guys, despite the awful weather it was still fun.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 27, 2018)

How do I edit? 



Badger said:



			Oi Radbourne, it was me who carried you round RCP not Pieman and I've still got the sore back to show for it !! (If you do edit the post, leave the bit in about "watching a quality player like Badger" though)

Not long home after a difficult four hour plus drive which should take 90 mins, hope the boys with further to travel get home safe and sound.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paddyc (Feb 28, 2018)

A bloody cold but enjoyable couple of days at Princes and RCP. Many thanks to Richard and Chris for organising and thanks to playing partners Richard and Mike at Princes and Simon, Rupert and the big Fish Robin at RCP. Both super courses made even more challenging by stiffish breeze
Breakfast at Princes and carvery at RCP excellent and great to meet up with some new faces and have a couple beers and a curry. Hope you got home safely and hope your alright John after incident.
Looking forward to meeting up again in the year for another Kent Tour.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2018)

paddyc said:



			A bloody cold but enjoyable couple of days at Princes and RCP. Many thanks to Richard and Chris for organising and thanks to playing partners Richard and Mike at Princes and Simon, Rupert and the big Fish Robin at RCP. Both super courses made even more challenging by stiffish breeze
Breakfast at Princes and carvery at RCP excellent and great to meet up with some new faces and have a couple beers and a curry. Hope you got home safely and hope your alright John after incident.
Looking forward to meeting up again in the year for another Kent Tour.
		
Click to expand...

Was good meeting up with you again Pat


----------



## paddyc (Feb 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Was good meeting up with you again Pat
		
Click to expand...

You to mate. Thanks again, see you in November.


----------

